# Finder: changement de critère de recherche par défaut



## Tony53 (4 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

   Une question à laquelle je ne trouve pas de réponse dans le forum : comment peut-on paramétrer Finder pour que la recherche par défaut se fasse sur "nom du fichier" et non pas sur "contenu" ?

   Merci par avance,

Tony


----------



## Sly54 (4 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Taper cmd - f dans le Finder, puis :


----------



## Tony53 (4 Août 2011)

Bonsoir Sly54,

   Je n'ai pas pigé ce que tu voulais me faire faire  Pour préciser ma demande, je souhaiterai que lorsque je lance le Finder et que je saisis une donnée à rechercher, par défaut la recherche se fasse sur "Nom de fichier" et non sur "contenu".

Tony


----------



## Sly54 (4 Août 2011)

La solution que je te propose, c'est du coup par coup.
Tu lances une recherche dans le Finder (menu Fichier, item "Rechercher", raccourci clavier cmd - f) et dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre tu peux choisir par "nom de fichier" (cf. la copie d'écran du post au dessus).

Par contre, pour rendre ce comportement pérenne : je ne sais aps :rose:


----------



## Tony53 (5 Août 2011)

Merci Sly54 mais effectivement je me suis peut être mal exprimé, ce que je souhaiterai c'est la solution pérenne 

Donc si quelqu'un a la solution pour qu'à l'ouverture du Finder, le mode de recherche par défaut se fasse sur "nom de fichier", je suis preneur ! 

Tony


----------



## ccciolll (5 Juin 2014)

Je lui mets un UP car je me pose la même question.

La recherche par nom de fichier est la recherche que j'utilise le plus, et je ne pense pas toujours à cliquer le choix. Alors déjà en local ça ralentit, mais sur un serveur distant, c'est la cata, finder qui se fige etc

Donc si on pouvait mettre par défaut la recherche sur Nom de fichier, ça m'arrangerait bien.


----------

